# San Jose site in Jumilla



## Susan Linda (Jun 4, 2008)

Hello...I have some new neighbours just moved in...renting whilst they await their completion on their property in Jumilla. I do recall seeing some threads on here from other people in the same situation also? They would like to be in contact with other people who have bought there...I think its called Santa Ana but not sure? They have no idea of the current state of play...so contact with others would be most helpful and appreciated.
Thanks for your time...hope someone can help them
Susan


----------

